# Brown discharge, 13 days late?! Help!



## lauraairving

Okay so my last period was October the 10th, I had a brown discharge for 3days which was very light. I have had lots of :bfn: and visited my doctor. He put me on folic acid and told me to come back if still no period. I went back today and have a blood test tomorrow, although tonight having more brown discharge (only when I wipe). I am so confused. What could this be?! If it is my period why would I be 13 days late. I am going to have the blood test tomorrow and find some answers. Hmmm :( anyone experienced brown discharge when pregnant, 13 days late? Thanks girls!


----------



## mummy 2 t

Hi, I can't realy help you but iv been having brown discharge only when I wipe for 4 days now period due yesterday/today lots of :bfn: too....I hope you find out what it is soon...

X


----------



## lauraairving

mummy 2 t said:


> Hi, I can't realy help you but iv been having brown discharge only when I wipe for 4 days now period due yesterday/today lots of :bfn: too....I hope you find out what it is soon...
> 
> X

It comes when I wipe sometimes but then completely goes. Usually my period turns straight red after brown stuff when wiping. So.confused. Just want some answers. I know Thursday as tests usually come back a day after blood. I may have a period by then :( we shall see?! Baby dust to u I will keep u updated. Let me know what happens with u!


----------



## mummy 2 t

Mine turns red strait after too, I ov'd late so was expecting a short luteal phase but as it is I'm on cycle day 12 so quite normal???... Oh I don't know...we shall see...
Xxx


----------



## Kamsmom2009

Usually brown discharge is old blood usually from implantation or AF trying to start but AF doesn't usually take that long. I'm new to all the lingo so what's bfn?? Good luck I'm on day 51 of my cycle with no normal pms symptoms will have blood test if no AF next week had a false neg HPT with my daughter and had a neg one about a week ago


----------



## mummy 2 t

Kamsmom2009 said:


> Usually brown discharge is old blood usually from implantation or AF trying to start but AF doesn't usually take that long. I'm new to all the lingo so what's bfn?? Good luck I'm on day 51 of my cycle with no normal pms symptoms will have blood test if no AF next week had a false neg HPT with my daughter and had a neg one about a week ago


BFN is big fat negative...you'll get the Lingo soon enough...lol x


----------



## Kamsmom2009

Oh HA. Keep us posted on your blood work. Good luck!!


----------



## Missalisha001

Yes please keep us updated. It's been over a month since my last period and I've been having this for 4 days! My periods are irregular but never experienced this. Stopped trying this month, but no prevention. so confused!


----------



## lauraairving

My bloods were negative :( 15 days late now dont know whats going on :(


----------



## kaylas377

I really need some help and advice or maybe some similar experiences from other girls. First thing to say is that i am 15 days late and i am NEVER late. I always get my period within the first week of every month, the latest i have ever started is the 3rd of the month. My last period started June 3rd (28 day cycle). I took a pregnancy test about a week ago and was negative. so i tried to forget about it and thought i would start if i stopped thinking about it. well, still no period untill today i got weird brown mucusy discharge, it was thick and was only when i wiped. I have never got brown discharge before. What could this be? Also i have had very weird cramping, light but not normal PMS cramping but more like "fullness" or "pressure". Do you think i could be pregnant or could it be PCOS? i just really want to know, has anyone had these kinds of symptoms?


----------



## lauraairving

I'm pregnant now and didn't get any discharge when I found out xx


----------

